# Looking for non-traditional processional/recessional ideas :)



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi friends, long time no chat! (My laptop has been and still is down for the count...borrowing a computer).

Anyway, I just got engaged! 

I'm (naturally) taking over the music portion of the wedding. I'm trying to find some non-traditional processional and recessional works. I'm looking at probably a string quartet setting or something similar. The piece should be approximately 5-7 minutes long.

I'm trying my best to stay away from the "Canon" (the piece and other canonical wedding music). I've got a few ideas and potentially may end up arranging something myself...but any suggestions are welcomed. Unlike most of the other posters here asking for ideas, I've got like 2 years to plan this thing...just trying to feel out some stuff now so I can show the fiancee sooner than later.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I've always thought that Prokofiev's March (sometimes referred to as the wrong-note march) from "the Love for Three Oranges" would be great at a wedding. Fun and quirky and modern is the word. Problem is, i don't know of a string quartet version. But maybe you can make an arrangment/transcription of it. Problem is that it doesn't exactly fit the bill of your time requirement, its under 2 minutes only. Damn! Maybe you process down the aisle at a brisk pace? (just joking)

Other lesser known marches that come to mind (again they are not for string quartet as far as I know) -
Ippolitov-Ivanov - Georgian War March from Caucasian Sketches (suite #2, but the more famous Procession of the Sardar is from suite #1)
Philip Glass - Mad Rush (a kind of oddball suggestion, but it was written for the Dalai Lama when he visited a cathedral in America, he processed down the aisle of the church to take part in some speech or whatever, and this was played as he did that. Its not a mad rush at all, its quite calming).
Percy Grainger - The Gum Sucker's March (this has the flavour of Australian colonial era music, similar in some ways to American, its on youtube. Quite modern for the time, I love the solo piano version. He did other stuff like this).

But I agree the Canon in D is boring, and though I was a sort of admirer of the late Princess Diana, after she used the Trumpet Voluntary at her wedding (by Clarke) its become cliche too.

Anyway congrats and hope these help.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Congratulations!
The ones I've always had in mind are:

The Promise of Living from Copland's The Tenderland
Make Our Garden Grow from Bernstein's Candide

Both are thematically appropriate, but the former may be more suitable to processing and recessing and a quartet arrangement than the latter.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Congratulations! :clap:

I'd suggest Elsa's Procession to the Cathedral from Lohengrin, but I don't think it would make the transition to string quartet, unless they stuck in a harp. But if she walks slowly, it clocks in around 7:00.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't have a suggestion, but I just wanted to extend to you my congratulations.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi, Romantic Geek.

As you've already settled on a chamber music approach, I hope you might be receptive towards the rather overlooked repertoire for Trumpet and Organ.

My one suggestion, for whatever it's worth, is to consider the "Aria" for Trumpet and Organ by Jean Rivier.
The version of this piece which I own on CD is 6.5 minutes in duration, however the YouTube clip on this work runs 4.5 minutes so there's quite a bit of runtime leeway.






(actually, I like better the rendition in this YT video!  )


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

The "Turkish March" (i.e. the wedding processional) in The Marriage of Figaro has long bveen a favorite -- seldom used, wonderful to listen (or process) to.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Congralations on your engagement 

Have you considered Borodin's String Quartet No.2:


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Congratulations on your engagement!


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

RG, sincere congratulations. You will need to plan for more music than processional/recessional. You'll need 20 minutes of music beforehand for guest seating, music for mothers seating, bridesmaids' processional, bride processional, music during the ceremony (unity candle lighting or other reflective moment), recessional music, music for when guests leave. You won't need 5-7 minutes of anything for process or recess; it takes much less time than that to walk down an aisle. As a musician, I'm sure you feel your choices will reflect upon you. It is good that you have plenty of time; start listening to the radio, etc with this thought in the back of your head: Will this work? The string quartet you have in mind may have some repertoire for you to review.
If you are being married in a church, the staff musician (organist) may contractually be required to play or otherwise participate. Our church policy is:
_All arrangements for the wedding music are to be made with our church organist. The organist is asked to submit all music titles to the pastor two (2) weeks prior to the wedding. All music to be used in the wedding ceremony must be approved by the pastor. It is the responsibility of the wedding couple to contact the church organist after the initial meeting with the pastor.
Since the marriage service is a form of worship, the music must be carefully chosen. The music should be in keeping with the worship of God, the atmosphere of the church, and the capabilities of the organ.
The wedding music prior to the service, both instrumental and vocal, has the responsibility of setting the mood. This does not mean the music should be ponderous and dull! It should be festive and joyful. It does mean the music should direct one's thoughts to God.
Any number of musical options are possible before the entrance procession: solo, ensemble, or choral pieces; organ or other instrumental music, or music using a combination of these options. Whenever music is employed in the service and by whatever instruments or voices, it should be within the ability of the performers at hand to play or sing with assurance.
The church organist is the custodian of our organ. Requests for a different organist must be made through the church organist. Any soloist or outside musicians may be of your own choice, but they should contact the church organist in ample time to arrange for rehearsals.
_
My choice would be processional would be: Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring~Bach
Familiar (thus comfortable) to many but yet different enough that it's not heard at every wedding.
Saint-Saens wrote several nice Romances that would be nice for a reflective piece during or before the wedding. I particularly like Violin Op. 48 and Horn Op. 36.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Congratulations on your engagement!






I have always thought the some of those might be nice for a small outdoor wedding with live musicians playing rather than silly organ transcriptions.


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

Hey guys - thanks for the wishes! My laptop was in the shop so I'm just getting to see these now. We're not getting married in a church (we couldn't even if we wanted...hehe) but thanks for the heads up. I really liked the idea of The Tender Land by Copland. I am fond of that piece but it didn't cross my mind. It's definitely a great suggestion!


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

*PROCESSIONAL*

Hikari - Yoko Shimomura

Dearly Beloved - Yoko Shimomura

To Zanarkand - Nobuo Uematsu

Chiisana Yousei (A Small Fairy) - Takayuki Negishi

Aeris Theme - Nobuo Uematsu

Theme of Love - Nobuo Uematsu

Fragments of Memories - Nobuo Uematsu

*RECESSIONAL*

Overture - Koichi Sugiyama

Victory Fanfare - Nobuo Uematsu

Final Fantasy - Nobuo Uematsu

Light of Blessing ~ A Letter - Nobuo Uematsu


----------



## rborganist (Jan 29, 2013)

How about Rigaudon by Andre Campra, The Nineteenth Psalm by Benedetto Marcello, or Rondo by Jean Joseph Mouret (aka the theme from Masterpiece Theatre?)


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

Grosse Fuge is the first thing that came to mind. I'm serious. That would be the most awesome wedding ever, even if the guests get confused.

EDIT:

Other suggestions since you're going to shoot down my amazing Grosse Fuge idea 

You can still stick with Pachelbel! He wrote other stuff too!
- Like the Musicalische Ergötzung 



 (I think the way the lively short movements transition into each other might set a good wedding mood - and then the last movement would be quite a fitting finale)

With a small chamber ensemble, perhaps:
- Buxtehude's BuxWV 272 sonata 



- Pandolfi's Op3/4 'La Castella' 




If you're intent on going the string quartet route, perhaps:
- Cavatina from Beethoven's 13th SQ 



 (if it's good enough for Voyager, it's good enough for a wedding!)


----------

